# Innerhalb einer Samba-Freigabe Ordner sperren



## TorstenKoop (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Samba-Freigabe erstellt, auf die ich mir Schreibberechtigung eingerichtet habe und allen anderen Mitgliedern der Gruppe Users habe ich lediglich Leseberechtigungen gegeben.
Innerhalb meiner Freigabe gibt es allerdings einen Ordner, den ich gerne für die Gruppe Users sperren möchte. Mit anderen Worten, die Gruppe Users soll nicht einmal den Inhalt auflisten können. Ist das irgendwie möglich?

(Arbeitsumgebung: Server = SuseLinux 9.0 als Samba-Domaincontroller.
                                    Clients = Windows XP)

Grüße

TorstenKoop


----------



## Stibie (13. Februar 2004)

Mit Webmin kann man bereits vorhandene Freigaben recht gut managen!


----------



## TorstenKoop (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo und danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.

Im Webmin und Swat habe ich schon nachgesehen. Aber leider hab ich keine passende Option gefunden.
Ich hatte bislang eigentlich nur mit Windows-Domain-Controllern zu tun und dort kann man ja die Berechtigungsvererbung ab einem gewünschten Ordner unterbrechen. Bestimmt geht das bei einer Samba-Freigabe auch. Die Frage ist nur "wie"?  

Die Freigabe sieht in meiner Smb.conf sieht folgendermaßen aus:

[public]
	comment = Samba Freigabe
	path = /public
	valid users = tk, @users
	read only = Yes
	write list = tk
	browseable = Yes

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand eine Zeile die ich dort einfügen kann damit z.B. die Gruppe Users einen Unterordner von "public" nicht öffnen kann.

Grüße

Torsten Koop


----------

